# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Muscle Milk

## SPIKE

For all of you who have tried this before I'm sure we can all agree how good it tastes. But what about the fat content???? 18g of fat per serving and 40% of that saturated. That fat is being derived from Canola oil too. 

I drink it every other night before bed and sometimes throughout the day if I'm sick of eating. 

Any one else have anything to add??

----------


## orosco

Only thing I can say is Muscle Milk tastes like CANDY..

----------


## Hackamaniac

never tried to expensive for myself but best friend loves it

----------


## IBdmfkr

Tastes great, but their are better supps out there. Cytogainer, for instance, made by the same company.

----------


## magic32

The fat in Muscle milk is not really legitimate. Though it boasts a high saturated fat level (so high on the surface that it shouldn't even be purchased) which is attributed to it's great taste, further scrutiny reveals that of the 80% of the sat. fat total is derived from MCTs. Which actually makes it a great overall drink, though the sugar is somewhat high (comparatively), the fiber is decent, the sodium is average, it packs a solid amount of protein and you get healthy fats.

M.

----------


## Korvin

undoubtedly, the best tasting sup around. The only thing you need to make it complete is to add a little flax oil in your shake. Blended, shaken, stirred all taste good.

I noticed a slight gain in muscle firmness while I used it. I didn't use a lot, and it was every other day or so... But I just bought two 2.48 pound tubs of it, and am going to use it for a while and then I will be able to say if it's any good.

----------


## BigB ATL

Try Evo Pro by Cyto Sport. It has much less fat and still tastes great.

----------


## KrooC

ensure

----------


## IBdmfkr

boost

----------


## falconz08

it is good, besides the fat

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

try the dymatize version of muscle milk

way cheaper and exact same thing

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

> The fat in Muscle milk is not really legitimate. Though it boasts a high saturated fat level (so high on the surface that it shouldn't even be purchased) which is attributed to it's great taste, further scrutiny reveals that of the 80% of the sat. fat total is derived from MCTs. Which actually makes it a great overall drink, though the sugar is somewhat high (comparatively), the fiber is decent, the sodium is average, it packs a solid amount of protein and you get healthy fats.
> M.


id like to know more about these mct's and how any saturated fat is a healthy fat, this is new to me.

guess i could google it huh?

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

ok googled it. looks like mcts (medium-chain triglycerides) are in fact healthy saturated fats. the reviews ive read have said that mcts are only good on a low carb/ketogenic diet!? does this mean only cutting? ive never done a cut in my life, im always bulking cuz i think im skinny, but would never think of touching a keto diet, **** that, id be ethiopian. anyway, this is what mcts are

----------


## pilyo

I like mocha joe, instead of drinking coffee I drink my muscle milk get my caffiene and protein at the same time.

----------


## rodosman

I love my muscle milk, but I only use it when mixed with outmeal. I eat this at least once if not twice a day. Chocolate Milk is the only flavor I tried and love it. I also noticed a good change in my body composition since using it.

----------


## yourmom

I love muscle milk. Got 3 jugs for 68.00 on ebay.

----------


## taiotosh7

Try Muscle juice from ultimate nutrition.....I think it tastes better than muscle milk, loaded with aminos, great carb and protein ratio....awesome gainer.....1 serving is 4 scoops , 2 is perfect

----------


## rza36ch

any of you guys ever try isopure low carb chocolate? I just odered a huge ass tub of it on ebay and i just finished my chcocolate tub of cytogainer which was the best tasting protein drink i ever had but not enough protein for me so i switched to isopure.

----------


## littlemantc

> Tastes great, but their are better supps out there. *Cytogainer*, for instance, made by the same company.


great stuff!!!!

----------


## dbstyles

I have had better results with ON casein protein and 1.5 tbs of flax.

----------


## chest6

That shit made me fat as all hell. I remember when they would say "But its good fats" my ass...most of it is saturated like you said.

----------


## magic32

> That shit made me fat as all hell. I remember when they would say "But its good fats" my ass...most of it is saturated like you said.


The primary difference (physiologically speaking) betweent sat and unsat fats, is in their metabolism. Unsats are more readily absorbed and thus easily accessed for energy, lubrication, and for assistance in chemical processes. Conversely, sat fats are harder for the body to breakdown. This sloth causes them to linger, which increases the likelihood of storage. 

However, in the FINAL ANALYSIS: *"Fat is Fat"*
And if too much of any form is consumed well..."You Are What You Eat".

M.

----------


## savax

I'm sticking with ON Whey protein shakes.. Tried the muscle milk - tastes great, but man, the fat content is discouraging. Plus i get more protein per scoop with ON Whey than with Muscle Milk

----------


## markdessler1

I'am sorry but muscle milk chocolate flavour is highly highly offensive, it tastes like someone dumped 2 pounds of chocolate liquid into a 250ml bottle and served it to you.....
lol so not nice
i actually dumped my whole box after trying it......

----------


## Leader05

> For all of you who have tried this before I'm sure we can all agree how good it tastes. But what about the fat content???? 18g of fat per serving and 40% of that saturated. That fat is being derived from Canola oil too. 
> 
> I drink it every other night before bed and sometimes throughout the day if I'm sick of eating. 
> 
> Any one else have anything to add??


Never heard of muscle milk...I guess I will look into if it is good for bulking.

----------


## Leader05

I just googled it up, and found it is just another whey protein with a different name..lol

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Try Evo Pro by Cyto Sport. It has much less fat and still tastes great.


ugh that stuff was horrible for me.




they just came out with Muscle Milk Light. I'm gonna be stocking up on that stuff for meal replacements!

----------

